# Aubum football players harassing a vet?



## paddlin samurai (Feb 18, 2015)

Yall should be proud ... Real proud.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2015)

Link?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 18, 2015)

http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2015/02/18/3571787_two-auburn-football-players-allegedly.html?rh=1


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow. That's not cool. Even if they were UGA players, I would be upset.( as I'm a dawg fan). If Malzan doesn't discpline them, I'll loose even more respect for him and the Auburn football program.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 18, 2015)

If Malzahn does not do it himself, he will get plenty of public pressure to discipline these guys.  We will read in the next few days that the players have apologized probably to the girl personally.  Don't players on campus have it good enough without harassing fellow students?  This is disgusting, but I doubt they knew she was a vet or a victim of sexual assault.  But they should not have been harassing anybody.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Feb 18, 2015)

Most importantly, a young woman who served our country was hurt and embarrassed. If these young men really did what she said, they should be punished to the level that Malzahn deems appropriate. 
I'm not going to instantly judge their guilt. I know that's not a very popular reaction anymore. I have seen what that kind of reaction can cause though.I think we still practice innocent until proven guilty. Hard to tell anymore.


----------



## Horns (Feb 18, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Most importantly, a young woman who served our country was hurt and embarrassed. If these young men really did what she said, they should be punished to the level that Malzahn deems appropriate.
> I'm not going to instantly judge their guilt. I know that's not a very popular reaction anymore. I have seen what that kind of reaction can cause though.I think we still practice innocent until proven guilty. Hard to tell anymore.



I don't think Malzahn would apologize if not true.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 18, 2015)

Sad, sad, sad...probably amount to strike one.
Can't hold all Auburnites accountable for this, however.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2015)

Not an Auburn fan, but this whole thing smells fishy to me.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Not an Auburn fan, but this whole thing smells fishy to me.



Kinda what I thought at first sounded like the guys were whistling at the dog and probably didn't know it was a service dog until after the fact.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't think coach would be apologizing if they  was anything fishy about it......plus I dont think they let people roam the halls of auburn with there pooch in tow unless it's a service dog.It wasn't the whistling that got em it was the comments they made to her after she asked them to stop distracting her service dog.
It has legs...........http://www.wtvm.com/story/28141547/...gy-from-alleged-attackers-au-coach-apologizes


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 19, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Most importantly, a young woman who served our country was hurt and embarrassed. If these young men really did what she said, they should be punished to the level that Malzahn deems appropriate.
> I'm not going to instantly judge their guilt. I know that's not a very popular reaction anymore. I have seen what that kind of reaction can cause though.I think we still practice innocent until proven guilty. Hard to tell anymore.



Punishment talk coming from an FSU fan... Hilarious!

If it's true, they should be booted from the team!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 19, 2015)

After watching the video, I now see why Al and Jessie aren't on the way down seeking justice.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 20, 2015)

FootLongDawg said:


> If Malzahn does not do it himself, he will get plenty of public pressure to discipline these guys.  We will read in the next few days that the players have apologized probably to the girl personally.  Don't players on campus have it good enough without harassing fellow students?  This is disgusting, but I doubt they knew she was a vet or a victim of sexual assault.  But they should not have been harassing anybody.



Agreed 100%. I don't see how they could possibly know the woman was a vet, but their actions are inexcusable. There's no need to berate and try to intimidate a fellow student for simply asking them to stop calling her service dog.

Of course, it is possible we are missing part of the story.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 20, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Wow. That's not cool. Even if they were UGA players, I would be upset.( as I'm a dawg fan). If Malzan doesn't discpline them, I'll loose even more respect for him and the Auburn football program.


If it's a star/starter, he will not start the first game; means he can go in after the first play.

If it's a nonstarter/reserve, 1/2 to 1 game suspension, may have to write a 100 word essay about patriotism.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 22, 2015)

so, whats the deal with this girl. i read that she wanted an apology from the players and heard her say that in an interview. Then i read a report that the university had tried to set up a meeting so that the players could apologize, but she stated she was not ready for that yet. I will not speculate about her veteran status on here as there is alot of disinformation out there. I read some witness accounts that stated her service dog was not marked at the time and that she freaked out on these guys who were wanting to pet or whistle at her dog. Her dog had received alot of attention previously that day from other students as well and she might have been frustrated. it seems that things may have gone south after her frustrated response to the ball players. 3 witness accounts i read confirmed this, but maybe a lack of a classy and quiet retreat is what got these guys in trouble.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 23, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> Of course, it is possible we are missing part of the story.





LOL.  You think?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 23, 2015)

Auburn football players should know better than to mess with dogs....It never turns out good for them!!!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 23, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Auburn football players should know better than to mess with dogs....It never turns out good for them!!!



Except with something on the line...


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Feb 23, 2015)

I dislike Auburn as much as any other UGA fan, but this just seems a little padded and dramatic to me, but I wasn't there, so I don't know. Just don't sound right


----------



## weagle (Feb 23, 2015)

From Auburn University

"On Tuesday, February 17th Auburn Athletics was made aware of an incident in the lobby area of Haley Center involving two student-athletes and an interaction with a fellow student and her service dog.

Based on conversations with the students, it’s our belief that neither of the student-athletes, Andrew Williams nor Dontavius Russell, did anything with disrespectful intent. From a distance, Andrew made noises trying to get the dog’s attention. He didn't understand the purpose of the dog or realize that the student was a disabled veteran. Dontavius had no involvement in the interaction whatsoever as he was only walking to class.

Andrew offers the following message to the female student. “I want to take this opportunity to apologize for raising my voice. I was startled and totally misunderstood the situation. My mother and father who raised me both served in the military. I have tremendous respect for veterans. In the past week, I've learned a lot more about the role of service dogs for veterans and now better understand her courage to attend Auburn.”

The matter is under review by the university’s Office of Affirmative Action/Equal Employment Opportunity. We have and will continue to cooperate, and we understand the review must be allowed to follow its normal course.

Auburn has a long history of supporting the men and women who have served our country. We look forward to adding new programs and educational offerings that raise awareness about service dogs and the challenges that often impact those who serve. Both of the student-athletes affected by the incident were raised by military families and value all that Auburn does in support of the many military appreciation related activities."


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 24, 2015)

yellowduckdog said:


> Except with something on the line...


34 to 7


weagle said:


> From Auburn University
> 
> "On Tuesday, February 17th Auburn Athletics was made aware of an incident in the lobby area of Haley Center involving two student-athletes and an interaction with a fellow student and her service dog.
> 
> ...



I wonder how many lawyers it took to come up with that.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 24, 2015)

Image that.  Fish Hawk still throwing darts at anything Auburn.  I see that nothing on this site ever changes.













.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 24, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> Image that.  Fish Hawk still throwing darts at anything Auburn.  I see that nothing on this site ever changes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Spots but all we are doing is pulling the trigger.. Auburn keeps loading the gun!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 24, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> 34 to 7
> 
> 1980......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 24, 2015)

yellowduckdog said:


> 1980......



Yep! 1980 we beat Auburn 31-21 and started a 3 game winning streak..


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 24, 2015)

Wrong dog but ok ,  I was there for another loss also in 86 wet that nite


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 24, 2015)

yellowduckdog said:


> Wrong dog but ok ,  I was there for another loss also in 86 wet that nite



And we were 3 touchdown underdawgs... One of the best games in the Rivalry!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And we were 3 touchdown underdawgs... One of the best games in the Rivalry!



It was a  great game 2nd only to another dog win quad ot 95 I believe lots of good ones in the history, Jeff Burger led squad in Athens was a good one 85 ....


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 28, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> Image that.  Fish Hawk still throwing darts at anything Auburn.  I see that nothing on this site ever changes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go tell it to the yella fella!!!I'm still here and aint going nowhere.....Where you been?


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 28, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Go tell it to the yella fella!!!I'm still here and aint going nowhere.....Where you been?


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 1, 2015)

The guys acted like the punks that they probably are but they had no way of knowing she was a vet.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 1, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> The guys acted like the punks that they probably are but they had no way of knowing she was a vet.



This. Calling her a b didn't help their cause either.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 1, 2015)

What's the latest?  The thing kind of blew over didn't it.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Mar 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Punishment talk coming from an FSU fan... Hilarious!
> 
> If it's true, they should be booted from the team!



Yes and you know so much about me.
 Because all FSU fans support "thugs."


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Mar 1, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Sad, sad, sad...probably amount to strike one.
> Can't hold all Auburnites accountable for this, however.


Why not? SEC fans certainly hold all FSU fans accountable for the idiot actions of a very small minority of their players!


----------



## DSGB (Mar 2, 2015)

He said - she said. The truth is probably somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Because all FSU fans support "thugs."



I agree! Especially when it comes to Jameis..


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 2, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Why not? SEC fans certainly hold all FSU fans accountable for the idiot actions of a very small minority of their players!



Wrong. We all have bad seeds and all recognize that. FSU has bad seeds that are enabled by their HC and the local police department. That is what FSU gets a hard time for.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 2, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Wrong. We all have bad seeds and all recognize that. FSU has bad seeds that are enabled by their HC and the local police department. That is what FSU gets a hard time for.



this^^^^. the fsu fans will never get it. Jimbo had no spine with this punk and lost alot of respect. say what you will but  i cant see coaches like saban, richt and the obc putting up with this mess to win games. Especially how obviously blatant jw was in his actions.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> this^^^^. the fsu fans will never get it. Jimbo had no spine with this punk and lost alot of respect. say what you will but  i cant see coaches like saban, richt and the obc putting up with this mess to win games. Especially how obviously blatant jw was in his actions.



You can take the obc out of that list. He "suspended" Garcia 5 times and the dude never missed a snap until the very end.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 2, 2015)

Poor Auburn fans.  Can't even have thread about their screw ups without JDS taking over.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Mar 2, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Wrong. We all have bad seeds and all recognize that. FSU has bad seeds that are enabled by their HC and the local police department. That is what FSU gets a hard time for.


Please show me one shred of evidence where ANY LEA's showed FSU football players favoritism. Oh, wait, there is no evidence. If you bring up the girl you see, I actually read what happened from the police report. There was no way I was rooting for a rapist! I have three girls. If anything, they tried to help the girl not perjure herself. Besides that, where was favoritism shown? The store owner dropped the charges against the moron. The receiver who stole the scooter made restitution and the charges were dropped. You think you know something about how bad Fischer is? Fine, even though you have no idea what the man is or isn't doing to andfor those players. Leave Florida LEA's out of it!! Otherwise come down here and tell them to their faces that they are dishonest. See how that goes.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 3, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Please show me one shred of evidence where ANY LEA's showed FSU football players favoritism. Oh, wait, there is no evidence. If you bring up the girl you see, I actually read what happened from the police report. There was no way I was rooting for a rapist! I have three girls. If anything, they tried to help the girl not perjure herself. Besides that, where was favoritism shown? The store owner dropped the charges against the moron. The receiver who stole the scooter made restitution and the charges were dropped. You think you know something about how bad Fischer is? Fine, even though you have no idea what the man is or isn't doing to andfor those players. Leave Florida LEA's out of it!! Otherwise come down here and tell them to their faces that they are dishonest. See how that goes.



Whats a LEA?


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 3, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Whats a LEA?



lets exonerate all.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> lets exonerate all.




That's what I thought!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> lets exonerate all.





fish hawk said:


> That's what I thought!!!



I thought it meant Let Em All go...


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I thought it meant Let Em All go...



that too


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I thought it meant Let Em All go...



Good point they both sound about right.....For FSU and Auburn.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 3, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Good point they both sound about right.....For FSU and Auburn.



I bet Greg Dent really feels put out.  He was suppose to be a starter and a pre season all conference reciever.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I bet Greg Dent really feels put out.  He was suppose to be a starter and a pre season all conference reciever.



Dent was the escape goat for Winston. Winston's rape case was Dec of 2012 and Dent's took place in June of 2013. 

Hmmm... You are making a good point. Suspend Dent from the team but not Winston. Sounds like he was put out to take the focus off of Winston.. Makes sense..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dent was the escape goat for Winston. Winston's rape case was Dec of 2012 and Dent's took place in June of 2013.
> 
> Hmmm... You are making a good point. Suspend Dent from the team but not Winston. Sounds like he was put out to take the focus off of Winston.. Makes sense..



So the top receiver on the roster is the scape goat for the redshirt freshman who hadn't even stepped on the field?  Yeah, that makes sense.

How about this?  Dent was guilty, he was kicked off the team.  Jameis wasn't, so he played on.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> So the top receiver on the roster is the scape goat for the redshirt freshman who hadn't even stepped on the field?  Yeah, that makes sense.
> 
> How about this?  Dent was guilty, he was kicked off the team.  Jameis wasn't, so he played on.



That's right... Jameis was a good boy..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's right... Jameis was a good boy..



Didn't say that either.  Lot's of immature, spoiled brats have never raped anyone.


----------

